# CITALOPRAM 10MG



## Lizamarie (Apr 29, 2009)

hi all Im new to this and so glad I've found some one I can relate too with IBS!!! Has anyone been given Citalopram for IBS??? I took my first tablet today and within an hour felt drowsy and head ache and like i wasnt in my own head!!! Also kept yawning and felt like my jaw was tight. I dont see how this can help IBS but mite help with the anxiety part of it. Can anyone tell me do the side effects go and when??? Ive tried everything for IBS and antidepressants are the last resort!!I found that Psyllium husk helps for D but if taken too much can cause severe trapped wind. Hope this helps someone xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi there and a very warm welcome to the boards.I am on an anti-depressant - not citralopram but an SSRI derivative - and a much higher dose than you are on - but I'm on it for chronic depression which it addresses splendidly.However, lose doseages of anti-d's seem to be a well tried and tested aide to IBS problems - there are side-effects or can be - obviously - these are not smarties. The symptoms you describe are not uncommon so try not to be too concerned. Give yourself a week or so and see if they subside. You should work closely with your GP and obviously go back to him/her if these still continue to bother you.At this stage - I'm sure this is not unexpected - its not pleasant I'll grant you - but ride it out and see if they benefit your IBS. You will have to be pragmatic - there is probably no ideal solution - but its going to be a question of "do they help my IBS or do the adverse effects of the side-effects outweigh any benefit I'm getting" - its going to be your call.Do you have some support at home - particularly in these early stages - cos, no its no picnic - but I'm sure they will subside. PM me if you need some further help/support.All the bestSue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Lizamarie (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Sue Thanks for the Quick reply!! I would PM you but Im not to this website and dont know how to lol.Ok I will keep trying them for a few days. Hope fully the side effects will subside and will help my IBS anxiety disorder. Ive had IBS for 4 yrs and nothing seems to make it better or help. Just ysterday I had a major panic attack whilst driving due to stomach cramps - not good at all. This is the reason for the antidepressants! Dont even feel like I can go out anywhere anymore with out panicing, it's terrible, I wouldnt wish it on anyone!!!! thanks god for this website, atleast I know I am not alone!thanks again xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats OK chuckie egg - I've been where you are and much, much worse - its horrible but you are not alone and good for you for trying to address the problem before it gets worse. You can get yourself into a horrible chicken and egg situation can't you - dreading going everywhere and that in itself becomes a self-fulfilling prophesy - nip all this in the bud.See how you do in a week or so.Sorry - don't see how you cannot PM - if you can get onto this site - go to SueV and click send message if you want to - that should do the job.Sue xx


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, and a warm welcome from me to.I have been on Citalopram for a while now (they are part of the cocktail of drugs I'm currently on). I am now on 60mg/day - I believe that this is the maximum safe dosage. I was originally put on these because I wasn't sleeping very well, and I was tired all the time ..... due to stress and anxiety. I was getting so tired that I thought I was a dangerous behind the wheel of a car (not a good situation to be in as I was doing the school run twice a day - at a total of 35 miles). Now, I am a lot more relaxed and have no problems sleeping. One of the symptoms of IBS is fatigue, so, being able to answer that particular call is a good thing. As for the side effects --- I can remember having similar problems to the ones you described, but I can't remember how long it lasted (all people are different anyway so it may not be exactly the same. The only thing that may be the same is that these effects do pass). I now have similar effects, but as withdrawal symptoms, if I miss taking them.Baz


----------



## bigmamma (Mar 8, 2009)

I am on Citalopram anyway and it has never helped with my IBS in anyway shape or form.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

SIXTY MG - by heck Baz thats a high dose - I was put onto 30mg of my anti-depressant when I was suicidal - why are you on such a high dose?Sorry - whoever's thread this is - back to you.Sue


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

SueV said:


> SIXTY MG - by heck Baz thats a high dose


I've double-checked my mountain of meds and that is right! Increasing my dosage from 40mg to 60mg was the last 'positive' step taken by the gastroenterologist at the hospital before they decided there was nothing more they could do for me. Even my GP was shocked by this initially - he checked in his 'medicines' book to make sure it was within legal limits. Maybe this would explain why I'm so tired.Yes, sorry, back to the thread.Baz


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh I would say so luv - I'd run that by your GP.Sue


----------

